# Drinking Water Hose



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

I know its low tech but I seem to be full of low tech questions this week.

What is the problem with using new plastic garden hose for drinking water?

Surely if you first flush it through, the cold water can't dissolve substances from the plastic just in the transit time that its inside the hose? Hot water, I can understand, stale water perhaps? But cold, straight through, surely not???

Happy days are coming !

Mike & Ann


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Mike and Ann,

If you do a search on the subject I remember someone putting info on the chemical reasons why.

I will give you the practical. I bought a garden flat hose and rinsed it and rinsed it, then filled up the MH and when I came to use the water for tea, I could still smell the hose and the tea had a horrible taste.

Changed over to a white flat hose and hey presto all was OK!

Crazy thing is, if you want a flat hose there is very little difference in the cost anyway.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I used to be a bit anal about this. I always used to use food grade hose to fill up with when we first moved into the van and insisted that we spend a fortune on buying a really long one in the beginning, but over the last couple of years I have found that I actually care less and less about it!  

It started when the food grade hose was just not long enough and we had to borrow another - non food grade - hose to attach to it to reach the tap, or do without water for the night.

I have to admit that it makes no difference to us at all now - physically or psycologically! :lol: We have a water filter in place that we used to drink and cook from so even if the water went into the tank straight from the river, we probably wouldn't notice. 

The main issue I have with hoses is to ensure that they are clean. If you keep a hose rolled up outside, it is amazing what crawls inside it to sleep - usually earwig looking things and ants - yeugh! If you then fill up your tanks - even if you flush it through first - something always ends up floating in your tank. I freaked out the first time I discovered this and the whole tank got a severe scrubbing. 8O 

To combat this I use a filter over the end of the hose before putting it into the filler hole and seal the ends of the hose when they are stored. We also clean the tanks regularly.

Believe it or not, I actually have more concerns about the water from the campsite taps. I have stayed on several campsites/CL's where the water has come from the taps looking yellow and cloudy or with odd things floaitng in it. 8O 

If I had attached the hose straight away and just filled the tank I would never have known this and my tanks would have been grim and silty. However, I occasionally use clear water carriers if I just need a small amount of water and this was not a pleasant discovery. Mainly it has occured just after heavy rains .. I don't know how this connects though.

And the meaning of all my ramblings? I think it is each to their own on the water filling front. If you are really worried about water contamination from the hose, use food grade hose. If you don't really care as long as you turn a tap on and water appears or you have a water filter, use garden hose. 

Its all down to personal choice methinks.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Water Hose*

I use a garden hose to fill my tank making sure I let it run to flush any thing out before putting in tank. Can't taste it in the water even drinking it striaght from the tank, but thats me, others will swear differently. One thing I keep meaning to do is to fit stoppers on both ends to stop any left over water running out into the locker and any bugs getting in.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Water Hose*



Diabalo said:


> I use a garden hose to fill my tank making sure I let it run to flush any thing out before putting in tank. Can't taste it in the water even drinking it striaght from the tank, but thats me, others will swear differently. One thing I keep meaning to do is to fit stoppers on both ends to stop any left over water running out into the locker and any bugs getting in.


Me too.... I have fitted hoselock stops at each end with a short connector at the 'van' end. So when the tank is full I just disconnect and then can turn off the tap


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hose*

Hi

I use a garden hose - purely because I had one at home and it now lives in the van. I do not drink the water in the van - straight from the tap - it is for tea and coffee and is therefore boiled. I use tap water for tooth brushing etc.

I do not give Oscat tank/tap water to drink. I fill him a bottle daily from one of the taps on site.

At Brandy Whart, a few members used the same hose to top up with water - so - can you taste the difference or not?

Russell


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Water Hose*



Diabalo said:


> I use a garden hose to fill my tank making sure I let it run to flush any thing out before putting in tank. Can't taste it in the water even drinking it striaght from the tank, but thats me, others will swear differently. One thing I keep meaning to do is to fit stoppers on both ends to stop any left over water running out into the locker and any bugs getting in.


Me too.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if you do eventually decide on a food quality hose you can buy one from Outdoorbits


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> if you do eventually decide on a food quality hose you can buy one from Outdoorbits


Does this one work when not fully unwound? I've searched for a flat food-quality hose which works on the reel, but can't find that permutation anywhere.

>> This one << on eBay for example works on the reel but isn't food-quality. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I dont believe it does work when on the reel as by definition it would be flat folded then and no / little water would be able to pass through, in fact i don't understand how the Ebay one works either like that. Good idea though


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

How about this one Asprn?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

Says its food quality in the description.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The other place is Argos. They sell a curly hose for about £20, 


stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wurz said:


> How about this one Asprn?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget
> 
> Says its food quality in the description.


wurz,

I saw that one, but a) his score was 4, b) his handle is dyce_caravans who are reputable dealers and who I can't really imagine selling eBay toot, and c) having "Food Quality" on the ad is like saying that a red bus with a ciggy ad on the side must be a smoker.

(If you follow me....)

I'm not saying I won't go for it though............


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The other shocking thing is:-

See http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/16/products_id/361?osCsid=31fe1fc94...

Same product & manufacturer, for £10.00 instead of £21.99!!

** EDIT ** I've ordered it from bargains.uk.com - can't really go wrong for a tenner - if it's no good, I'll sell it on eBay for £21.99!

Dougie.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I know what you are saying Asprn. As I was typing my answer I was doubting it! However, I have been searching around and I have found another place that says they are non-toxic - although does not mention food grade.

I reckon I have read so much about flat hoses in the last 15 minutes that I could give a 30 minute presentation with a powerpoint presentation to boot. Think I may quit now, i'm getting fixated 8O

EDIT: Just read your edit! Can you let me know if it is any good? I currently have oodles of hose and to replace it with one this size would be cool. I would be interested in weight (not exact!! .. just is it heavy?) and does it actually say non-toxic on it - not that i'm overly bothered on that score, just interested. I may well purchase one myself. :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wurz said:


> I know what you are saying Asprn. As I was typing my answer I was doubting it! However, I have been searching around and I have found another place that says they are non-toxic - although does not mention food grade.
> 
> I reckon I have read so much about flat hoses in the last 15 minutes that I could give a 30 minute presentation with a powerpoint presentation to boot. Think I may quit now, i'm getting fixated 8O


lol - I felt the same on Friday when I did a marathon Search 'n' Read on the subject. <reaches for best malt.....>

Dougie.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone know where you can get a filter that can be used whilst filling the tank :?:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Could you people out there please tell a trainee in this motorhome lark what you consider is the ideal length of such a hose.
Thanks once again,
Norman


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

davesport said:


> Anyone know where you can get a filter that can be used whilst filling the tank :?:


Fit a Nature pure filter and you will never have to worry about water quality again.


----------



## 102282 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Water Quality*

Hi,
Not quite the same subject, but since the people reading this thread have clearly put some thought into water quality, what do you consider is a suitable time to leave water in the tank on the motorhome. As in how often do you completely drain the tank and refill it?

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Could you people out there please tell a trainee in this motorhome lark what you consider is the ideal length of such a hose. Thanks once again, Norman


Ideal length would depend on many variables but from my experience this one I found the best size, also, easy to stow away IMHO.

>>>Click here...water hose<<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Water Quality*



PaulWarren said:


> Hi,
> Not quite the same subject, but since the people reading this thread have clearly put some thought into water quality, what do you consider is a suitable time to leave water in the tank on the motorhome. As in how often do you completely drain the tank and refill it?
> 
> Cheers
> Paul.


Never drain it during the season Paul only before laying up for the winter. With a Nature pure filter you dont need to worry about what your drinking out of the tank that particular filter takes care of all the bugs. Wouldnt trust some of the cheaper ones though.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi mike & ann.

We have been using triple bore plastic flat hose for the past two years to fill our tank, and have had no ill effects. We have three of these fifty foot hoses that we can couple together if we are a long way from a tap. All I do is make sure most of the water is drained out when they are rolled up, and stored in the van.

steve & ann ----- teensvan.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Mhsrob,
was looking at that yesterday and thinking how easy it would be to order, I like easy, looking again after reading your reply prompts the next question, do I also need a Heowater connection !!, white, blue ?? :roll: 
I used to think that running was hardwork :roll: :roll: 
Thanks,
Norman


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Showing my ignorance here I’m afraid but I have no idea what Heowater connections are. I’m guessing you mean connectors to fit on the end of the hose, enabling you to connect easily to taps…if this is so, I used hoselock connectors from B & Q, they fit perfectly.

I bought threaded hoselock connectors for home and universal with the butterfly tightner for the sites, although a lot of sites I visit seem to have the thread anyway.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

MHS...Rob
Thanks, I assume, from looking at the outdoor bits photo that the Heowater connection is something that you attach to the van to attach the hose to :  :roll: 
Norman


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ahh...Doh!!! sorry Norman wasn't paying attention, I'll go stand in the naughty corner now  but before I go.

Right now I see what you mean, well, to be honest I have never bothered with a heowater connector. I have looked at them in the past but I just hold the hose in situ and be patient.

Still might check out the connector at some time as it would make life easier but I would suggest you try out filling without it first and see how you get on.

The water hose you are looking at has an on/off at the nozzle end so it makes for easier filling in my opinion.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

MHS...Rob
Thanks for that, will also save money.
Norman


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My hose arrived today - looks ok (good for £10) and I've ordered a second which gives me 100ft if necessary.

http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/361

Dougie.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Hose for drinking water*

So, after umpteen pages of discussion, does no-one KNOW the answer to my simple question, why should you use food grade hose in these circumstances?

Well done everyone, we seem to have gone right round the houses or should I say motorhomes!!

Mike & Ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Could you people out there please tell a trainee in this motorhome lark what you consider is the ideal length of such a hose.
> Thanks once again,
> Norman


We have a 20 foot layflat one on a reel - sadly full of minute holes when we refilled with it when kinked and a 2 metre piece of standard blue hose.

The first is used when we are parked some way from the tap and the second when we are very close and don't want all the hassle of unrolling and re-rolling the long one. Both are blue food grade hoses.

My understanding is that non-food grade hoses might have a plastciser in them that is toxic. I suspect that if water was stored in them for some time and then drunk in vast quantities there might, over a period of time, be problems. I suspect- but don't know- that simply running water through them into a tank does no harm.

We don't drink the water direct from the tank - we fill water bottles ( or to be strictly accurate, plastic milk bottles) but we do brush teeth in it and cook with it. We are still OK after many years of doing this - I think !

G


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi mike & ann.
> 
> We have been using triple bore plastic flat hose for the past two years to fill our tank, and have had no ill effects. We have three of these fifty foot hoses that we can couple together if we are a long way from a tap. All I do is make sure most of the water is drained out when they are rolled up, and stored in the van.
> 
> steve & ann ----- teensvan.


Thanks for this teensvan, I think I am going to go for it, they look so much tidier than my huge lengths of hose that end up shoved in a black plastic bag 8O

Dougie .. you've ordered another one from that site? I think that pretty much seals it. Gotta be definitely worth it if you've gone round a second time!

mike800966 (mike and ann) I think its the herd mentality, someone says oooo, gotta be food grade (as they may be extremely concerned about toxic plastic contaminants) and everyone rushes off to investigate. But as i've said before, i'm over it, i'm no longer anal, any old hose will do - i'm still alive and have all my faculties. I think. I am a good case study too, have lived in the van two years and don't think the hose has affected me yet - apart from back ache when winding 100 metres or so up on your arm. Go off and purchase a hose you feel is good enough for what you want it to do, i'm sure you won't worry about it in a few months and will just fill up without thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

mike 800966 Sorry I can't answer your question.
However, after reading asprn's "review" of his hose I decided to order same, as did my brother in-law, who is a tugger.
They arrived today, two days after placing the order, we are very happy with them and feel that they are a bargain at £10.
Tried a cup of coffee after running water through it and it tasted okay to me, happy again.
Norman.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

asprn said:


> My hose arrived today - looks ok (good for £10) and I've ordered a second which gives me 100ft if necessary.
> 
> http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/361
> 
> Dougie.


Just to update about the hose - it's working perfectly, no taste, & lots of pressure here in La Manga. 

Dougie.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dougie ... is it possible to drink the tap water in La Manga now? I remember when I was there a couple of years ago there were signs everywhere advising not to! 8O 

We weren't too bothered as we had a water filter and just kept chugging away at it but others absolutely swore it'd make you ill. :lol: 

p.s I am very very jealous, sitting here, at work, looking out of the office window at the blue sky, wishing I was at La Manga taking the kayaks out on the lagoon


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wurz said:


> Hi Dougie ... is it possible to drink the tap water in La Manga now? I remember when I was there a couple of years ago there were signs everywhere advising not to! 8O
> 
> We weren't too bothered as we had a water filter and just kept chugging away at it but others absolutely swore it'd make you ill. :lol:
> 
> p.s I am very very jealous, sitting here, at work, looking out of the office window at the blue sky, wishing I was at La Manga taking the kayaks out on the lagoon


I'd never drink it without the filter. The signs are still here. 

To try & help, I'll try very hard not to enjoy lunch on the terrace down by the beach in 1/2 hour.

Dougie.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dougie ... i'll try to bear in mind that you only reminded me about the terrace and beach for the goodness of my health. I'll be sitting here thinking about you not enjoying that view. 

Thanks for that :banghead: :lol: :lol: 

:glasses7:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wurz said:


> Thanks Dougie ... i'll try to bear in mind that you only reminded me about the terrace and beach for the goodness of my health. I'll be sitting here thinking about you not enjoying that view.
> Thanks for that :banghead: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :glasses7:


OK - you've nothing to worry about. It was dreadful - really. That hot sun beating down relentlessly on my bald head only served to compound the misery of having to have two beers whilst waiting interminably for our EUR5.00 lunch.

:drinking:

Dougie.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Drinking water hose.*

Like many of you we have a filter and have no problems with taint etc. However last year we had to replace the pipe from the filler to the fresh water tank and were horrified at what was in the corregations of the flexi hose. We thought we had cleaned it using a bottle brush but is obviously hadn't done a very good job. Thank God for the filter!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, an update on my flat hoses. I haven't used them! I am sure they are very good for occasional use but my hoses are in use at least every 2-3 days and see very heavy use. Mainly being dragged across a field to reach a tap over 100 metres away.

I unwound one of the hoses when it first arrived and it annoyed me having to wind it back up again!!  Although the winding mechanism is relatively strong I don't think it will last very long with our lifestyle. 

Also, they are not long enough!

Therefore, I can now offer 2 of these flat hoses for sale - see description earlier in the thread - bought from Bargains.co.uk for £10 each. One is still boxed, the other isn't boxed but is unused. They will be at the Peterborough show, first come first served. Open to offers, best offer wins.


----------

